# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Galaxy S7 SM-G930F _v8.0.0

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Galaxy S7 SM-G930F _v8.0.0     

```
Opening Port COM81...........OK
Verifying Download Mod
OK
Initialization.......OK
Reading Phone Partitation Table........OK
Partition Size : 8192
Unpak pit .......OK
FLASHING FIRMWARE TO PHONE.....
Sending data: ..........OK
FLASHING DONE!
Rebooting PDA TO NORMAL MODE........OK
Waiting For ADB Device.....Detecting Device Info.....DONE
Device Model: SM-G930F 
Device CPU: arm64-v8a 
Android SDK: 26 
Android Version: 8.0.0 
Resetting FRP.......OK
```

----------

